# Trespassers !?#*



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is who I found on my porch trying his best to get in my door!!!
New meaning to the term "snake in the grass" he was about 4 1/2 feet long, well fed monster/boogeyman! LOL! I guess that is what you get for neighbors when you live in Arizona!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ew! That would freak me out.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ya know they travel in Pairs.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

He/she is beautiful! I'm certain this has you hyper alert now...


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

We shoot neighbors like that in my area of AZ, lol.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I use a shovel and chop the head off.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Ahaha, now if you lived in Australia, we'd be: That little thing? It's barely venomous!

Most of us don't kill snakes here - the vast majority of all dangerous bites here are due to interfering with them, and killing them subjects you to big fines. Perhaps they're less aggressive here? They only bite if you get too close. I live with tiger snakes and brown snakes - once while floating down a stream on an inflatable, a tiger snake swam across the water to sit with me.

I pretty much teleported off the floatie and ran across the rapids!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a shovel, or what ever is closest! I like snakes, but I can NOT have venomous snakes near my little dog or my goats, Hubby hates them so it's my job to get rid of them no matter what they are, rattlers are the only venomous ones hear, so all others just get picked up and moved to a better spot. They are no more aggressive than any other snake and they will rattle at you first, er, most of the time, but little dogs just think that sound is an invitation to play


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

If they are in my space, then I kill them. I am super hard of hearing. (Banjo Playing disease. ) so there is no warning for me.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

We have a huge advantage here that there's a snake catcher - so if there's a venomous snake, you can call the catcher and they grab it and move it. Our snakes don't make any noise, so you get very good at spotting them!

We also have some sonic devices which apparently deter snakes? That might be a good idea, if they actually work - that way you can take advantage of the rat-killing and excellent free pest control without having your dogs end up in danger.

Edit: Found an example of the device: https://www.diggers.com.au/shop/gar...-control/snakechaser-keep-snakes-away/hsnake/

Second Edit: Looks like they don't work much in Australia as our snakes have integrated with people and are so used to interference and vibration that they just ignore them. They might work for others, I'd love to find out if they do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is too close for comfort for me, my animals, my family. Scary ordeal for sure. 

That is why I won't live in beautiful Australia. :cow:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't have any notice either, I have tinnitus so bad I struggle with a variety of noises and some voices. I can't even hear a watch timer go off, and a lot of times I don't even hear my cell phone, it's sad. 

Good thing I have never crossed paths with a snake like this, I'd probably step on it before I saw it, and sure wouldn't hear it!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't usually mind snakes, but THAT would freak me out!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The rattlers around here are Timber Rattlers, and they are pretty chill. Very calm and just would like you to leave them alone. The ones we really have to watch for are Copperheads. They don't warn you, so deafness and tinnitus aren't a handicap! They'd rather not bite, because they know they can't kill and eat you, and then their venom is gone. But they won't move away, and will bite if you don't notice them and step on them. Won't chase you or anything.

We also have some nasty tempered water snakes. Not venomous, but their bites will still get infected (and they'll gladly bite... because they are not venomous)

The most common snake here is the Black Ratsnake. They are good guys and you want them around. Vermin eaters, and also they'll kill and eat Copperheads. We like them.

We have others, too. But these are the ones we see a lot of.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Interesting little creature. There's nothing worst than when you stand on one and can feel that lump under your foot and it's pulsating! It's like standing on the garden hose that's trying to move under your foot. Then your thoughts turn to war movies. You've just stepped on a land mine and froze. Do you run? What if it's faster than you and strikes? Or should you just stand where you are until one of you die of old age? Mind you all of this is going through your head and yet you're still to scared to look down at the ground. Done it a few times now.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Snakes who invade my space are immediately dispatched to snake heaven!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

darth said:


> Interesting little creature. There's nothing worst than when you stand on one and can feel that lump under your foot and it's pulsating! It's like standing on the garden hose that's trying to move under your foot. Then your thoughts turn to war movies. You've just stepped on a land mine and froze. Do you run? What if it's faster than you and strikes? Or should you just stand where you are until one of you die of old age? Mind you all of this is going through your head and yet you're still to scared to look down at the ground. Done it a few times now.


Yea that would freak me out. I've had snakes in my yard before, just bull snakes, and we just ignore each other. Supposedly they keep away rattlers.

But there would be a (amusing for someone) freak out if I stepped on one. All dignity would be lost.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Lstein said:


> But there would be a (amusing for someone) freak out if I stepped on one. All dignity would be lost.


My husband has a story of when he was mountain climbing. When they got to the top, they were extremely hot, and tired. He was the leader when they they reached their goal, and they headed toward a water source, with him in the lead.

He says he stepped on a rattler, jumped 10 ft in the air, and stayed up there until the rattler decided to slowly slither away.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love snakes, love that they eat rodents. I welcome any snakes at my house, though I might feel differently if they were poisonous.


----------

